# my cube



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

well almost cube - 50*50*60cm
1*150w 5200k
2*24w t5 6500k
my personal blend of ferts
































the gentle giant l260








i intend to dump all the backgroung plants and replace them with r. sp. green (i have only a few stems for now and spread a few red poligonum inside the green - what do u think?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

i think it needs trimming. whats the fauna?


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks good! I would let the background plants hit the top of the water column and creep along the surface toward the front a little bit, forming a little bit of an overhang or canopy.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks good, you are very good that that carpet glosso aren't ya? How long did it take to grow all that?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

it grows fast, probably took him 3 weeks.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Where did you get the Nirita sp. algae-eating snail? Do you live in Asia or Europe?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> it grows fast, probably took him 3 weeks.


I see, how big is that tank? I think the pleco will eventually out grow it so hopefully you'll have a bigger tank for it.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

its 40 g i think


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

jsenske said:


> Where did you get the Nirita sp. algae-eating snail? Do you live in Asia or Europe?


he lives in Israel...wish snails like that were more available in the us


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice wild growth. Are you using a light system similar to Amano's? Can you tell me what the blue tetras are(any chane they're Ulreys)? And in the third picture, what is the whitest fish farthest to the left?


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

1.as fishfry said, im from israel and im going to use skylsdale idea but waiting for the rotala sp. green to take over.
i got the nirita sp. or whatever its name (they called it in the lfs tiger snail) from a local shop that imported it from singapore a few years ago. i think now its illigal to import them like dart frogs and other amphibians. 
if someone can help me with tips how to breed them i can send u the babies. 








2. its a 150L or about 40G. the pleco is hypancistrus sp. queen arabesque L260 and its maximum size.








3. the glosso overtake the front in about a month or so - i didnt have the time to trim it and now its about 2.5" tall 
4. raul the 150w hqi is arcadia fixture with a regular 5200k bulb i got from electric shop. the T5 are sylvania 860*24w*2 i got from electric shop also - total of 198w.
the blue tetras are neon is parachirodon simulans (green or blue neon) - beautiful small fish, his blue is much brighter then the blue on the inessi or the cardinal tetra. the last fish is Hemiodus gracillis. other fish are nanostomus beckfordi,red phantom tetras and otocinclus affinis


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Those snails are the monster alage eaters of all time! Amano uses them somewhat covertly to control algae on rocks/wood. They devour BBA and BBE all day.


----------



## Neptun (Dec 18, 2004)

The snails (family Neritidae) are very common in Sweden, I've seen them in most fish stores in my area and got 4 of them myself.

I bought them as Neritodryas Dubia, but I find that they are more similar in coloration to the Vittina Coromandeliana.

Here is a great list of the Neritidae family http://conchology.com.ne.kr/main/Neritidae/Neritidae.htm


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

well, what do u think about apple snails? do they eat algae as much as the niritina? i noticed that they would not eat healthy plant leaves .


----------

